# GM loggt sich mit meinem Char ein...



## Zarahinja (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal eine dumme Frage.

Ich habe gestern ein Ticket geschrieben, weil mein Char sich nicht mehr vernünftig hinsetzen wollte zum Essen. Nach wenigen Sekunden ist sie immer wieder aufgestanden. Reload und Spiel-Neustart haben nichts gebracht.

Wie dem auch sei, mein Ticket wurde gestern nicht mehr bearbeitet und ich bin off gegangen. Heute Mittag wurde mein Char dann online gesehen. Mein Freund hat sich daraufhin versucht mit meinem Char einzuloggen, was zunächst nicht funktionierte. Nach einigen Versuchen hat er es dann geschafft und wurde kurz darauf vom GM angewispert. Es stellte sich jedenfalls raus, dass er sich mit meinem Char eingeloggt hat, um mein Ticket bearbeiten zu können.

Nach langem Bla-Bla dann endlich meine dumme Frage: Ist das normal, dass GMs sich mit Chars einloggen? Ich kenne das nur, dass wenn man nicht online ist eine Nachricht im Spiel erhält...


----------



## Pusillin (23. Juni 2009)

das wovon du redest ist ein bug vom ebentboss ahune, hast sozusagen eine unsichtbare aura, die das verhindert.
lass dich einmal sterben und beleb dich wieder dann sollte  es wieder gehen.

zum gm: ka sry


----------



## Monoecus (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, hatte ich auch mal, ich such mal fix den Screenshot raus...

EDIT: Gefunden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (23. Juni 2009)

schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden


----------



## Schabraxo (23. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> das wovon du redest ist ein bug vom ebentboss ahune, hast sozusagen eine unsichtbare aura, die das verhindert.
> lass dich einmal sterben und beleb dich wieder dann sollte  es wieder gehen.




Nein, es ist definitiv kein Bug von Ahune, ich hatte das auch mal als wir die Worldbosse legen wollten und da war das Sonnenwendfest noch nicht am Laufen, aber da hatte es die ganze Gruppe.

@Thread: Ja hab das mal von n paar Leuten gehört, aber noch nie selbst erlebt..


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (23. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden



Verlern ein Beruf und mach ein Ticket, damit der GM dir das wiederherstellen kann. Dann wirst du sehen, ob er sich einloggen brauch oder ned!


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

Jo, kommt von Zeit zu Zeit vor das sich nen GM auf deinen Char einloggt um nen Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Pusillin (23. Juni 2009)

Schabraxo schrieb:


> Nein, es ist definitiv kein Bug von Ahune, ich hatte das auch mal als wir die Worldbosse legen wollten und da war das Sonnenwendfest noch nicht am Laufen, aber da hatte es die ganze Gruppe.
> 
> @Thread: Ja hab das mal von n paar Leuten gehört, aber noch nie selbst erlebt..



kann eventuell auch woanders herkommen, aber vermutlich auch von ahune.
mir wurde das jedenfalls erzählt dass es von dem boss kam.

schonmal jemand das mit dem sterben ausprobiert, wenn das nicht klappt, was ich aber sehr vermute, dann stimmte nicht was mir gesagt wurde


----------



## I Pwn (23. Juni 2009)

ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> Verlern ein Beruf und mach ein Ticket, damit der GM dir das wiederherstellen kann. Dann wirst du sehen, ob er sich einloggen brauch oder ned!




ehm, ich denk da is eindeutig machtmissbrauch im spiel


----------



## Mjuu (23. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> ehm, ich denk da is eindeutig machtmissbrauch im spiel



machtmissbrauch....i lol'd.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> ehm, ich denk da is eindeutig machtmissbrauch im spiel



Nope, GM's sind sogar authorisiert dazu (bzw. BLizz's Techniker).


----------



## Nanjarell (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Also es stimmt das GM´s sich deinen char per einloggen genauer angucken... bestes Bsp. Meine Frau hatte mit ihrer Magierin damals das problem das sie den Quest für den Ploymorph des Schwein mit Erfolg gemeistert hat (was auch super schwer war..) jedoch hatte sie nach dem Quest abgeben eben nicht diesen Zauber...

Also nexte Handlung ein Ticket aufgesetzt und gewartet und gewartet ... irgend wann war dann Abendbrot kam wieder Online und die erste frage aus der Gilde war: Dachte ihr wart Abendessen und danke das du mir keine Antwort gegeben hast... ein Blick in den Briefkasten bestetigte dann unsere befürchtung : Hallo [name ihrer Mage] Dein problem mit dem fehlenden Zauber habe ich vorhin lösen können. Ich wünsche dir bla bla bla. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

Sharod


----------



## Mikolomeus (23. Juni 2009)

"Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
...

Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.

Wenn mir das passiert wäre, hätte ich sofort bei Blizzard angerufen und mich beschwert, weil das geht gegen das Recht auf Datenschutz!

MfG


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...



Brauchen sie auch nicht da die Mitarbeiter welche sich auf deinen Char einloggen Zugriff auf die Acc-Daten des jeweiligen Acc's haben. Ob sie Zugriff auf die DB haben weiss ich aber nicht =/ .


----------



## I Pwn (23. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...




du kannst dir sicher sein das die passwörter bei wow verschlüsselt in der datenbank liegen


----------



## Monoecus (23. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...



Hättest du dir den Screenshot von mir mal genauer angesehen, hättest du gemerkt, dass ich gleichzeitig mit meinem Twink online war... Die Bilzzard Mitarbeiter brauchen deine Accountdaten nicht und loggen sich warscheinlich mit einem speziellen Client ein...

@I Pwn: Sogar bei einem Privatserver liegen die Passwörter verschlüsselt in der Datenbank, da wird Blizzard die 100%-ig auch verschlüsselt speichern...


----------



## Pusillin (23. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...


wieso sollten sie nicht den accountnamen kennen dürfen?
beim online formular musst du den angeben, wenn ein
freund acc gehackt wurde, und so weiter.
außerdem denke ich sie wissen ihn sowieso, 
da sie sonst nicht wissen könnten, wer dein twink ist etc.
(augenbinde^^)


----------



## Thoor (23. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> du kannst dir sicher sein das die passwörter bei wow verschlüsselt in der datenbank liegen


Und die Illuminaten knacken sie!


----------



## 64K (23. Juni 2009)

Es geht ja nicht um die Acccountdaten, vermutlich muss ein GM die nicht mal kennen
um sich mit einem Char einzuloggen.

Ich verstehe zwar nicht für was sich ein GM einloggen muss, der wird doch alle 
Daten auch so haben; aber wenn das hilft einige der komischen Probleme zu lösen
wieso nicht ?
Ist doch besser als ne halbe Stunde einem GZ zu erklären , nein der Zauber ist
nicht im Zauberbuch, das Quest nicht im Questlog und der Questgeber reagiert nicht.+

Ja nen bisle blöd wenn Leute einem anschreiben, aber sonst.


----------



## Dimpfer (23. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...



öhhhm hat wer gesagt das irgendein gm das passwort brauch??

die könn sich nunma einfach übers system mit unsern chars einloggen, nich mit den account^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkrawk (23. Juni 2009)

abgesehen davon heißt es ja auch
"Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen"

das beudeutet nur, dass wenn dich jmd dannach fragt, dieser mensch NICHT von blizzard ist (siehe phishing-mails) und nur deine acc-daten haben will um damit mist zu machen.
blizzards wird dich nicht fragen, weil sies nicht nötig haben (siehe antworten der vorposter)

mfg punkrawk


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (23. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden



ehm ja die loggen sich ein zum beispiel du willst dich mit deinem T7,5 char einloggen in Dalaran ja? aber da du ein "scheis" pc hast und es da übelst laggt kommst du nich rein das dauert zu lange beim laden ( Lade bildschirm ) gehst mit twink on schreibst ticket gm kuckt sichs an danach geht er mit deinem acc ( char ) on und bringt den char nach sw oder sonst wohin wo du dich wieder frei bewegen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /closed?


----------



## Lari (23. Juni 2009)

Vor dem ID Patch, also zu der Zeit, als man noch leere IDs ohne Zustimmung verpasst bekommen konnte, hat mal ein Spaßvogel 24 Leuten eine AK ID verpasst.
Per Ticket gemeldet, am nächsten Tag wurde mir gesagt, dass ich wohl eingeloggt war und im Chat ein GM Zeichen vor mir hatte.
Also ja, je nach Fehler wird dein Char eingeloggt zur Untersuchung.

Meine ID war dann auch resettet.


----------



## Werfloh (23. Juni 2009)

Den Bug hatte ich letztens auch in Naxx. Ich habe dann den Ausdauerbuff vom Sonnenwendfest entfernt und dann gings wieder. (Ich weiß ist nicht das Hauptthema, aber naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Redday (23. Juni 2009)

das ist ganz normal.
manchmal loggen sich GMs mit deinem char ein, wenn es erforderlich ist. hab ich schon öfter gesehen.
kein grund zur besorgnis.


----------



## vooDoo-Theos (23. Juni 2009)

Es funktioniert so: Der Char mit dem Prob wird temporär auf den GM Account verschoben, der bearbeitende GM loggt sich mit diesem ein und versucht das Prob zu lösen. Mit dem GM Account hat er nun alle allerlei Rechte um Items oder dergleichen zu adden/entfernen was auch immer. Dabei werden keinerlei Passwörter des Accounts benötigt. Nach Behebung des Probs wird der Char einfach zugetranst. Ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katr (23. Juni 2009)

Freu dich doch einfach dass es wieder geht is ja net so wild kannst es so nehmen wie wenn sich ein guter freund auf deinem acc einloggt weil der gm und der freund wollen (hoffentlich) nix böses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackLamon (23. Juni 2009)

Zu Thema GM:

Hatte vor paar Jahren mal meinen damaligen Mainchar gelöscht und zwischenzeitlich nen anderen Char mit gleichem Namen erstellt. Dann packte mich doch die Sehnsucht und ich schrieb ein Ticket zwecks Wiederherstellen des Chars.  Darauf hin kam auch vom GM die Anweisung, dass ich mich für eine Weile mit meinem Account ausloggen sollte, weil er persönlich die Änderungen vornehmen musste. (Equip und Berufe herstellen; war damals sehr gründlich mit meiner "Löschwut" ^^)

Also ein GM kann (und darf) sehr wohl auf deine Chars zugreifen und braucht keinerlei Passwörter, weil er schon "im System" von Blizzard ist.


----------



## Lord Arresh (23. Juni 2009)

âlso Gm haben eigene Chara womit sie sich einlogen können.
Sie haben auch freie zugriffe auf unsere accounts wenn Probleme sind oder etwas unklar dann sehen sie nach oder logen sich ein (aber nur im absoluten notfall)

zum thema das Gm ihre eigenen Charas haben habe ich auch einige screens.

wir waren in HDZ 4 und woltlen nen time run machen aber am Gasthaus hat sich ein dieser dunklen drachen net verwandelt vom Bürger und daher standen wir da. Der Gm kam nach einigen Minuten und kam sogar mit einem Chara rein, dann hat er alles verhaut dadrin und wir sollten ganz normal weitermachen, time war vorbei aber pp.

hab davpn screen wie er uns zusieht


----------



## fakt0r (23. Juni 2009)

Ja kenn ich. Ein Freund von mir (damals zu BC Zeiten) hatte von Prinz Malchezaar die Waffe "Der Enthaupter". Als dann einige Leute meinten, dass er diese Waffe garnicht haben könne weil die extrem selten wäre etc... (Ja klingt Blöde ist aber echt so passiert). Hat ihn kurz darauf ein GM angesprochen, dass er sich auf seinen Char einloggen müsse um nachzuprüfen ob alles stimmt.


----------



## Mertilein (23. Juni 2009)

Man muss auch nicht zwangsläufig offline sein, damit sich der GM in den Char einloggen kann. Ich hatte mal ein Ticket, da meinte der GM, ich solle für ca. 5 Minuten auf einen anderen Char loggen. Sie hat sich, während ich auf dem anderen Char noch nett mit mir weiterutnerhalten sogar ^^
War richtig gutes Gespräch. Nach 5 Minuten konnte ich zurückloggen und mein Problem war gelöst =)
Also keine Panik. Die haben weder eure PW's noch machen die Unfug mit euren Accounts. Sonst würden sie wohl nicht bei Blizz angestellt sein.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2009)

ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> Verlern ein Beruf und mach ein Ticket, damit der GM dir das wiederherstellen kann. Dann wirst du sehen, ob er sich einloggen brauch oder ned!



Sry, aber dafür braucht sich ein GM 100%ig nicht einloggen, das geht alles so, wenn er Dir gegenüber steht.

Zu dem Fall hier, finde es schon sehr seltsam, 
daß er ohne Ankündigung oder voriger Absprache einfach mal so nen Account in Abwesenheit benutzen darf/kann. ...
Mich wundert auch, daß er überhaupt an die Accountdaten kommt.

greetz


----------



## Trisch (24. Juni 2009)

GM´s können sich definitiv auf dem Account einloggen, sie brauchen dafür weder euren Accountnamen noch euer PW.

Als vor 2 Tagen unsere Gildenleiterin ein Ticket schrieb weil beim Servertrans ein paar Stacks Titanschlüssel aus dem Inventar veschwunden sind,
hat sich der GM mit diesem Char eingeklogt und zwar WÄHREND sie mit dem anderen Char noch online war.

Nach kurzer zeit war er wieder offline und die verlorenen Schlüsselstacks wieder hergestellt.

Und ja ich habs selber gesehen wie beide Charaktäre online waren und ich war mit ihr im TS.


----------



## BimmBamm (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch, daß er überhaupt an die Accountdaten kommt.



Mich wundert, wie wenig Ahnung vorhanden ist. Seit wann braucht ein Systemadmin ein Passwort und einen Benutzernamen mit eingeschränkten Rechten? Da wird einfach nur der Char ausgewählt und sich eingeloggt. Zugriff auf die Benutzerdaten hat er dabei nicht, weil diese verschlüsselt verspeichert werden - allerdings kann er sie zurücksetzen, wenn er die Rechte dazu hat.


----------



## todesstern (24. Juni 2009)

jap damals ich weisses noch als wärd gesterngewesen lol
wir waren in ssc ein Raid kollege hatte ausversehn einen bug er konnte sachen herstellen ohne mats ausgeben zu müssen so mittem im raid logte sich der GM auf seinen char zog ihm alles gold ap auch das von        den twinks  ( kollege hat die sachen auch ins AH gestellt zu vor ....) jo nun stand er da mit 0 Gold mitten im boss kampf


----------



## DarkPerson (24. Juni 2009)

Jo, ich beschäftige mich von Zeit zu Zeit mit Servern Datenbanken usw... Also sowas wie Acc data ist überbewertet, da ist dass dann nichtmehr dein char sondern blizz char. Wobei ich mich aber wundere warum Blizz sich auf Accounts einloggen muss, wenn sie nämlich techniker bzw informatiker o.ä. als GM's einstellen würden könnten sie einfach den Fehler aus den Gesendeten/Empfangenen Paketen auslesen, aber das geht schon wieder zu weit.

Mfg Dark


----------



## bwcl (24. Juni 2009)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Jo, ich beschäftige mich von Zeit zu Zeit mit Servern Datenbanken usw... Also sowas wie Acc data ist überbewertet, da ist dass dann nichtmehr dein char sondern blizz char. Wobei ich mich aber wundere warum Blizz sich auf Accounts einloggen muss, wenn sie nämlich techniker bzw informatiker o.ä. als GM's einstellen würden könnten sie einfach den Fehler aus den Gesendeten/Empfangenen Paketen auslesen, aber das geht schon wieder zu weit.
> 
> Mfg Dark




Wieso sollten die Gm's so lange nachdem Fehler suchen, wenn sie doch sich eben einloggen-, den Fehler beheben und sich wieder ausloggen können?
Gm's sind auch nur Menschen und haben auch net Zeit der Welt.....

*hust* /Closed?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (24. Juni 2009)

wenn ein fehler sonst nicht behebbar ist, ist es mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob sich da ein gm mit meinem char einloggt oder nicht. der wird ja wohl kaum irgendwelche sachen klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Juni 2009)

Zu deiner Frage: Ja, ich denke bei mir hat sich schon 1 mal und bei nem Kumpel 2 mal ein Gm eingeloggt (fals er es nciht doch anders gelöst hat)


----------



## Aitaro (24. Juni 2009)

hatte ich auch mal als ich mit meinem dk schwertschmiedemeister spezi net machen konnte.. hatte mich gebeten auszuloggen und mit anderm char einzuloggen..

gilde hat nich schlecht geschaut als auf einmal 2 chars von mir on waren ^^ ..

oder, 

hatte einen bug mit dem titel heldin der eisigen weiten.. der mal ganis kill wurde mir einfach net gutgeschrieben.. hab vor 2 tagen nen ticket aufgemacht und 20h später hatte sich nen gm gemeldet.. er meinte das sei bekannt und er würde dies weiterleiten..

heute eingeloggt und da stand dann das ich den titel bekommen habe.. jmd von der gilde hat mich angewhispert das mein char heut morgen (als ich auf arbeit war) online war aber nicht geantwortet habe.. dachten erst mein acc wurde gehackt ^^

also wie schon gesagt, 

GM's werden nie nach euren PW fragen.. brauchen sie auch gar nicht..


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden



Ich begeb mich mal auf dein Niveau herrab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Schrott so eine Aussage" Wenn man keine Ahnung hat usw

Heute hatte jemand aus meiner Gilde das gleiche erlebt das sich ein GM mit einem Char einloggte um einen verlernten Beruf wiederzuerlernen


----------



## Buerzel (24. Juni 2009)

Der GM wollte blos dein problem lösen, wieso hinterfragst du jetzt ob die GMs sowas machen/dürfen?


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (24. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden




hat nen GM bei nem g-mate bei uns auch gemacht um ne Raid ID zu löschen.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mich wundert, wie wenig Ahnung vorhanden ist. Seit wann braucht ein Systemadmin ein Passwort und einen Benutzernamen mit eingeschränkten Rechten?...



Sry nochmals ...
Soweit war ich auch schon - nur geht es hier nicht um nen Admin oder Dev - sondern um GMs.
Normale GMs hätten gar nicht so ohne Weiteres die Zugriffsrechte dazu - außer sie bekommen diese ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Einloggen wird er sich wohl eher nicht - sondern wie schon genannt - nur per Transferieren/Einloggen

greetz & gn8


----------



## ScreamSchrei (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry nochmals ...
> Soweit war ich auch schon - nur geht es hier nicht um nen Admin oder Dev - sondern um GMs.
> Normale GMs hätten gar nicht so ohne Weiteres die Zugriffsrechte dazu - außer sie bekommen diese ...
> 
> ...




Natürlich sind GM's Admins. Sie haben auch die Zugriffe und das Recht dazu.

Nur weil sie GameMaster und nicht Admin heißen, heißt das nicht automatisch das sie keine Zugriffsrechte in dem Spiel haben. Ich glaube du wärst erstaunt was ein GM alles für Möglichkeiten hat. Schon allein weil sie DIE Hauptfunktion überhaupt haben.. den direkten Zugriff auf die Console der Spiele Engine.


----------



## birdra (24. Juni 2009)

Ein gamemaster hat _KEINEN_ direkten zugriff auf die datenbank.


----------



## wonder123 (24. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> wieso sollten sie nicht den accountnamen kennen dürfen?
> beim online formular musst du den angeben, wenn ein
> freund acc gehackt wurde, und so weiter.
> außerdem denke ich sie wissen ihn sowieso,
> ...




also als ich mal ein ne technikfrage hatte wegen pw und geheimfrage vergessen und dann mit nem testacc ingame nen gm kontaktiert hab wurde ich auch mal nach meinem acc namen gefragt(das pw aber net)
damit er den speziellen fall heraussuchen und ihn sich ansehen konnte...

also das is scho in orndung denke ich wenn die nach deinem acc namen fragen


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

birdra schrieb:


> Ein gamemaster hat _KEINEN_ direkten zugriff auf die datenbank.


Und genau das meine ich ja die ganze Zeit.
Er hat sehr sehr viele Befehle aber nicht die ganzen Adminfunktionen.
Die braucht er sowieso nicht - er bräuchte sich auch mit keinem Userchar einzuloggen.

Genauso hat es mir ein Gm auch mal selber vor etlicher Zeit im Gespräch gesagt.


----------



## Maghar (24. Juni 2009)

ein gm kann in der datenbank des servers haargenau rausfinden wie ein charakter zurzeit aufgebaut ist und er hat vollsten zugriff von dort aus auf das inventar und sonstige dinge (zauberbuch auch) 
was einer der vorposter schrieb dass zweimal der gleiche charakter online war, da wurde ein image des chars erstellt, an diesem das problem behoben und das korrigierte segment auf den charakter überschrieben 
ist nicht schwer zu machen aber unüblich
die passwörter sind natürlich in der datenbank gespeichert andernfalls könnte man sich nicht auf einem server einloggen oder aber überall ohne dass passwort zu kennen 
es gibt im internet sogar zuhauf seiten mit software um diese verschlüsselungen zu decodieren 
aber das wäre viel zu umständlich als das es logisch erschiene blizzards mitarbeiter würden so an die charaktere rankommen
@ vorposter  gm's sind keine admins... keine ahnung wie du drauf gekommen bist  
der admin is sowas wie ein abteilungsleiter oder besser gesagt Filialleiter (der typ zu dem du musst wenn du im aldimarkt anner ecke nen job haben willst)   die gm's sind im unterstellt
natürlich haben gm's ähnliche zugriffsmöglichkeiten wie die admins  aber es gibt immer noch unterschiede in den befugnissen  und nur weil gm's an der datenbank fummeln dürfen heisst das nich das sie admins sind


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Okay, vielleicht mag ein GM heutzutage vielmehr Möglichkeiten haben.
Nur habe ich immer noch ein Fall zu Zeiten von TBC Release im Kopf.

Da gab (gibt es auch noch) diese Elite Quest vor Gruuls Unterschlupf.
Wir hatten diese Quest gildenintern gemacht.
Die Quest wurde gestartet und irgendwann sollte ja die Unterstützung per Drachenreiter kommen (kA. wie der jetzt heißt).
Nur blieb der Drache samt Reiter in einem Turm hängen und es kam zum Whipe.

So schrieben wir einen GM an, der dann erschien und es anhand von Auswertungen ersehen konnte,
daß da ein Bug vorlag - der nicht von ihm selber behoben werden konnte.
Er musste diesen Vorfall erst weiterleiten, da er keinen Zugriff auf die Datenbank hatte - sondern wohl nur ein Developer bzw. Admin.

Nach einer Stunde, war das dann gefixt, sodaß wir die Quest abschliessen konnten.
*
edit:*

Das war die Quest -> *Finale* und der Drachenreiter hieß/heißt Rexxar.


Naja, mag sein, daß das heute eben anders geworden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (24. Juni 2009)

Jop sowas machen gm's haben se auch schon 2 mal bei mir gemacht ... but dont forget GameMaster fragen euch niemals nach eurem passwort^^


----------



## celion (24. Juni 2009)

AGB lesen!

Dein Char ist Eigentum von Blizz


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> ... but dont forget GameMaster fragen euch niemals nach eurem passwort^^



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen nem Keylogger und nem GM?
Der GM hat die Accountdaten bereits. ...

Darum fragen sie auch nie nach den Daten.


So, nun aber gn8 - wird 'nen langer Tag heute, im Kindergarten.^

greetz


----------



## ANubiZzz (24. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden



Was du schreibst ist unsinn, Gm´s haben die möglichkeit sich in accounts zu loggen, Passwörter sind nicht von nöten.!

Des weiteren loggen sich GM`s  nur bei groben problemen im spiel, sowie nach absprache in accs.!


----------



## Kankru (24. Juni 2009)

I schrieb:


> schrott! als ob sihc gms mit einen char einloggen würden



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...



Wenn man nix zum Thema zu sagen hat...


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kenn das schon von damals (1999)... Das kommt hin und wieder vor, dass sich Probleme evtl besser beheben lassen, wenn sie den Char einloggen.
Und da sie kein scheiß mit dem Char machen und nur den Fehler beheben, is mir das doch Hupe =) Hauptsache ich kann wieder richtig weiterzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn man nix zum Thema zu sagen hat...


Wolltest du nicht seid über einer Stunde im Bett sein? (oder zumindest erholen)?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, war nicht zum Thema ... aber das ist eh gegessen.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Versuche ja beim Topic zu bleiben, Gildenmember hatte mal Probleme bei einer Killquest im Nethersturm (nein er war in keinem Raid, zumindest keinem sichtbaren) und hatte ein Ticket geschrieben. Nach 20 Minuten kam die Meldung vom GM er solle doch bitte mal kurz auf einen Twink wechseln damit er sich das anschaun kann ... 3 Minuten später loggte mein Gildenkumpel wieder auf seinen Main und hatte 1/x Kills im Log. Laut GM war er in einem nicht registrierten und angezeigten Schlachtzug den der genannte dann aufgelöst hat und danach noch ein Testkill machte.

Grundsätzlich meine Meinung zu dem Thema, bei Leute wo man sich sicher ist das sie nichts weiteres wollen als einem zu helfen sollte man nicht unbedingt noch ihre Gründ hinterfragen. Vielleicht war es einfacher für ihn oder er hatte grade keine andere Möglichkeit zugänglich. Einfach dankbar sein und weiter spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## everblue (24. Juni 2009)

Blizzard kann mit deinen/euren Char machen was sie wollen, ist nunmal so, das hat jeder einzelne aktzeptiert, wer es nicht will sollte es nicht aktzeptieren und das Spiel sein lassen. 

Hat nix mit Datenschutz und dergleichen zu tun, ihr dürft deren ihre "Chars" für monatliche Gebühren nutzen.


----------



## lilithb (24. Juni 2009)

jo das machen sie immer wieder mal wenn sie was beheben müssen


----------



## Khimura (24. Juni 2009)

Die ganzen Server sind eigenltich nicht viel mehr als Datenbanken. Was jeder Spieler hat ist ein einfacher Datenbank Account mit dem er auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann, mit den niedrigsten Zugriffsrechten versteht sich. Eure Account Namen und Passwörter sind nicht lesbar (verschlüsselt) gespeichert und können von Blizzard leuten nicht gelesen werden. Was auch nicht im geringsten von nöten ist. Denn jeder der vielleicht schonmal ein Forum verwaltet hat weiss das man mit den richtigen Rechten jeden Account verwalten, bearbeiten usw kann ohne die Account Daten im einzelnen zu kennen. Wie schön öfter geschrieben hier sind "eure" Accounts eigentum von Blizzard d.h. es braucht nicht eurer Einwilligung wenn sie diese Bearbeiten, bzw gebt ihr ja sowieso eine indirekte Einwilligung wenn ihr von einem GM Hilfe anfordert. Und wenn es mein Problem löst ist es mir auch völlig wurscht wie GMs das Problem lösen...


----------



## Graustar (24. Juni 2009)

Das Blizz nicht nach dem Paßwort fragt, heißt noch lange nicht, das sie nicht Zugang zu dem Char haben.
Geh mal zur Bank, die sagen dir auch das du deine Geheimzahl deiner Kreditkarte nicht weiter geben sollst und haben dennoch Einblick in deine Kontodaten


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Juni 2009)

> Jo, ich beschäftige mich von Zeit zu Zeit mit Servern Datenbanken usw... Also sowas wie Acc data ist überbewertet, da ist dass dann nichtmehr dein char sondern blizz char. Wobei ich mich aber wundere warum Blizz sich auf Accounts einloggen muss, wenn sie nämlich techniker bzw informatiker o.ä. als GM's einstellen würden könnten sie einfach den Fehler aus den Gesendeten/Empfangenen Paketen auslesen, aber das geht schon wieder zu weit.


Du solltest Dich nicht nur von Zeit zu Zeit damit beschäftigen, sondern öfter...dann wüsstest Du, dass "Einloggen und beheben" wesentlich schneller und einfacher ist, als  Milliarden von Netzwerkpaketen nach irgendwelchen Ferhlern zu durchsuchen....



> wenn sie nämlich techniker bzw informatiker o.ä. als GM's einstellen würden könnten sie *einfach den Fehler aus den Gesendeten/Empfangenen Paketen auslesen*


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poserritter (24. Juni 2009)

was,.. GMs in meinen Chars?

Was ist, wenn meine ingame Freundin mal wieder Lust auf einen Badeurlaub im Schlingendorntal hat.. darf der dann etwa?


Hilfee ich krieg Kreislauf!


----------



## Chelrid (24. Juni 2009)

hatte ich auch schon mal.


mit hexe probleme bei den dailies von durn niffelem gehabt. Ticket geschrieben. GM hat einiges versucht, sagte dann ich soll auf Hunter umloggen (von dem erst mal nix erzählt habe) kurz nach ich mit hexe ausgelogt war, sagte meine freundin, meine hexe sein online, ich hing aber grad im ladeschirm zum hunter.

also können GM's das. ob sie es auch dann machen, wenn man gar nicht online ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Lari (24. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Hilfee ich krieg Kreislauf!


Den kriegst du heute öfter, kann das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computerblicker (24. Juni 2009)

Das hatte ich auch schon.
Als mein Char nimmer aus dem Kampf raus wollte (kein Mob etc. in der Nähe) hat er sich auch eingeloggt.
Hat dann wenig später nach mehrmaligem hin und her funktioniert. Scheint also als ob die das ab und an machen.

Wenn man nicht Online ist machen sie das wohl kaum, schließlich willigt man nicht ein und wenns rauskommt das etwas fehlt o.ä. ist ihre Stelle gefährdert (und damit verdienen sie ja ihre Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Erdnusskopf (24. Juni 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> und wenns rauskommt das etwas fehlt o.ä. ist ihre Stelle gefährdert


Wieso sollte ein GM ein Item o.ä. "verschwinden" lassen? Die können sich per Knopfdruck jedes erdenkliche Item erstellen!


----------



## Foobär (24. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Brauchen sie auch nicht da die Mitarbeiter welche sich auf deinen Char einloggen Zugriff auf die Acc-Daten des jeweiligen Acc's haben. Ob sie Zugriff auf die DB haben weiss ich aber nicht =/ .


In x-Programmen gibt es die Adminoption, sich als User x anzumelden auch ohne dessen Passwort zu kennen.
Wenn sie Bugs ordentlich nachvollziehen sollen und nciht die Möglichkeit haben nachzufragen (weil offline) ist es schilchtweg sehr praktisch wenn sie kurz einen Char übernehmen.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (24. Juni 2009)

Wie das "GM Menü" wohl aussieht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HexerFTW (24. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Wie das "GM Menü" wohl aussieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würd mich auch interessieren auch wenns vollkommen irrelevant ist!


----------



## Dabow (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die GM´s auf den richtigen Servern in deinen Account und deine Chars einloggen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Juni 2009)

So mal ganz langsam.

Ein GM kommt nicht an euer Passwort, sehr wohl aber an euren Loginnamen/E-Mailadresse. 
Und jetzt der Clou: Ein GM der über genügend Rechte dazu verfügt loggt sich im Notfall mit eurem Char ein - und das ganze ohne Passwort! :-o
Zum Einwand, ein GM hätte zu wenig Rechte: Es gibt GMs die dürfen nur Tickets schreiben, es gibt welche die dürfen vorm Spieler auftauchen und eine Show abziehen und es gibt auch GMs mit speziellen rechten. Ich persönlich hatte sogar schon einen GM der die Respawnrate von Questmobs anhob da die richtigen Mobs nicht mehr respawnten.

edit: Und jetzt macht euch keine Sorgen um eure heißgeliebten Chars. GMs haben kein Interesse daran mit eurem Char zu spielen, sie haben im Normalfall nichtmal Zeit dazu. Davon abgesehen werden alle Aktionen eines GMs aufgezeichnet und überwacht.


----------



## Tikume (24. Juni 2009)

HexerFTW schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren auch wenns vollkommen irrelevant ist!



Vermutlich sind es schlichte Slash-Befehle.


----------



## Bakudan (24. Juni 2009)

Hiho,

ist zwar nicht zum Topic, würde mir aber weiter helfen wenn mir wer das Minimap addon sagen kann das die Minimap so Stylisch wird wie auf dem Screen von Monoecus ! Thx im vorraus

MFG Baku


----------



## Ighov (24. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch mal, ich such mal fix den Screenshot raus...
> 
> EDIT: Gefunden!
> 
> ...



Ui , was ist das denn für ein schickes interface ? =)


----------



## Merlinia (24. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...




Die GMs müssen das auch garnicht hinterfragen da sie sich auch so einloggen können...


----------



## Regine55 (24. Juni 2009)

Ighov schrieb:


> Ui , was ist das denn für ein schickes interface ? =)



die Karte ist "Sexymap" und das UI heißt glaub "DiabloUI"


----------



## Ighov (24. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> die Karte ist "Sexymap" und das UI heißt glaub "DiabloUI"


 Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (24. Juni 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"



Das ist deswegen so, weil sie es kennen. Daher kann ein GM sich jederzeit in einen Char einloggen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (24. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind es schlichte Slash-Befehle.




jap stimmt!


----------



## Farodien (24. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr eigentlich vergessen das "EURE" Charaktere eigentlich Bizzard gehören und immer gehören werden!?

Also es ist üblich bei bestimmten Problemen, das ein GM sich mit einem Spielercarakter einloggt um das Problem ggf. richtig deuten zu können.

Es schreit auch keiner wenn ein GM schaut was ihr mit euren Items gemacht hat bevor ihr sie ggf. zurückbekommt, oder er sich Chatlisten durchlesen muss um mal wieder einen angeschwärtzten Charakter eine 3 Std. Sprerre aufbrummen kann!


----------



## Nicetale1 (24. Juni 2009)

Jo das geht hab ma mit meinem mage ausversehen alchi verlernt ticket geschrieben der hat gesagt ich soll auf twink und war dann mit meinem mage online und hat mir wieder den beruf gegeben^^


----------



## -Migu- (24. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch mal, ich such mal fix den Screenshot raus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir bitte sagen wie du deine Health/Mana Leiste so hin gebracht hast, also mit welchem Add-on, das sieht geil aus. Diablo Style ^^


----------



## Tom B. (24. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch mal, ich such mal fix den Screenshot raus...
> 
> EDIT: Gefunden!
> 
> ...




wüsste gern wie das addon heißt das dir hp und mana so anzeigt, suche das schon lange, wäre nett!


----------



## Leviathan666 (24. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist deswegen so, weil sie es kennen. Daher kann ein GM sich jederzeit in einen Char einloggen.


GMs kennen das Passwort nicht und sie brauchen es auch nicht.

Ihr stellt euch das "Einloggen mit dem Char eines Kunden" einfach viel zu plastisch vor.
Denkt ihr da sitzt ein GM der sich über den normalen Login-Bildschirm einloggt?
Sorry aber wie naiv kann man sein.

Und ja es sind Slashkommandos.


----------



## Silmarilli (24. Juni 2009)

also ein gildenkollege von mir hatte das gleiche Problem wie du 
Nur hat er uns im TS berichtet - nachdem er einige Zeit ziemlich Still war das er gerade eine Begegnung der "dritten Art" hatte :-)

er hatte ein Ticket eröffnet wegen dem hinsetzen und nicht futtern können weil aufstehen bla bla 

da kam ein GM bei ihm vorbei und hat ihn mit irgend einem komischen Strahl beschossen um ihn wieder "normal zu polen" danach konnte er wieder buff-food und Co. futtern 

ich selbst hab mal versehentlich den Ring aus hero-Gundrak mit meinem Jäger geneedet - zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich noch nicht gewußt das Waffenkunde einem Fernkämpfer nix bringt ... und die Schurkin aus der Gruppe konnte den dementsprechend besser brauchen.
Als mein Ticket bearbeitet wurde hat mich der GM angeschrieben ich möge doch bitte kurz ausloggen und mit einem meiner 9 Twinks einloggen .... ja er wußte die genaue Zahl. 
Das hab ich dann gemacht und er hat sich dann mit meiner Jägerin eingeloggt und mir dann wo er fertig war ... womit auch immer ... geflüstert das jetzt alles in Ordnung gehen würde - er habe den Ring (epic und bop) an den "rechtmäßigen" besitzer verschickt. 
Ich vermute mal man kann sich in die WoW mit dem uns bekannten Spiel einloggen und die Leute von Blizz haben ne eigene Version vom Spiel wenn man sich da mit einem Char einloggt sind gewisse Regeln einfach aufgehoben. 
Aber das ist nur reine Mutmassung da ich von Programmen so ziemlich keine Ahnung hab. 


lg Sily


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nope, GM's sind sogar authorisiert dazu (bzw. BLizz's Techniker).



Unfug ... wenn dein Hausmeister, wenn du dich zuhause mal aussperrst, die Haustür mit seinem Generalschlüssel aufschliesst ist das Machtmissbrauch, nichts anders. 
Aber mal nebenbei gefragt: Warum reagierst du auf so offensichtlich hirnlose Kommentare ? 




-------
muss ich jetzt oben den Zynismus als solchen markieren, damit mit keiner /reportet? omg - ich hab Angst


----------



## Silmarilli (24. Juni 2009)

Tom schrieb:


> wüsste gern wie das addon heißt das dir hp und mana so anzeigt, suche das schon lange, wäre nett!


I glaub das is Xperl oder schreibt mans Xpearl ... ach kA
oder meinst du die Aktionsleiste ganz unten mit dem roten Kreis?


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> GMs kennen das Passwort nicht und sie brauchen es auch nicht.
> 
> Ihr stellt euch das "Einloggen mit dem Char eines Kunden" einfach viel zu plastisch vor.
> Denkt ihr da sitzt ein GM der sich über den normalen Login-Bildschirm einloggt?
> ...



Schade, ich dachte sie haben einen magischen Zauberstab neben der Tastatur. Hatte gehofft irgendwann mal so einen bei eBay ersteigern zu können

mal im Ernst: viele Leute sind einfach so naiv

edit: Rächtschreipfehla kohrrigiert. wer noch einen findet bitte per PM zuflamen.


----------



## darkdriver321 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte das Argentumturnierpet im neutralen AH verkaufen und hab es ausversehen gelernt ^^ GM hat auch dann zu mir gesagt er muss sich mit meinem Char einloggen, damit ich das pet wieder bekomm


----------



## Flexiglas (24. Juni 2009)

nope keine slashbefehle sondern "." befehle also (mmhh kenn einen, den guten alten bann) der würde letztendlich so aussehen .ban "Ziel/Name" "Zeitraum"
der ban command kann aber auch nur von der 2. höchsten stufe der GM angewandt werden Co-Admins 
davon mal abgesehn haben sie auch einen eigenen client der angeblich im umlauf sein soll das ist aber vermutlich nur ein gerücht

ich ahtte das auch schon und mein freund wollte dem gm nich abkaufen das er einer is und hat nen ticket geschrieben 

man ham wir im TS gefeiert als das der gleiche GM war der mir geholfen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith und edkar sagen:
es würde nat nich .ban Bob 72  heissen  
hinter dem gm-commands is ne relativ einfache syntax die kenn ich allerdings nicht 

@iwo unter mir stand was von google is wohl das beste wenn man mehr wissen will


----------



## Thamann (24. Juni 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Unfug ... wenn dein Hausmeister, wenn du dich zuhause mal aussperrst, die Haustür mit seinem Generalschlüssel aufschliesst ist das Machtmissbrauch, nichts anders.
> Aber mal nebenbei gefragt: Warum reagierst du auf so offensichtlich hirnlose Kommentare ?



Du vergleichst also das RL mit einem spiel in dem du mit einem geliehenen char spielst, komm mal wieder klar und geh vor die tür da gibts es sowas wie frische luft und eine Sonne ja richtig hast dich nicht verlesen


----------



## Rodanold (24. Juni 2009)

an alle "die dürfen das gar nicht" und so..

mal ehrlich: Schon mal die ganzen Texte durchgelesen, denen ihr nach jedem Patch neu zustimmen müßt??

Die GMs dürfen sich bei Bedarf auf eurem Char einloggen.. und nein, sie benötigen dafür euer Passwort nicht.
Natürlich könnten sie auch versuchen, euren Char in der Serverdatenbank zu finden und den betroffenen Buff/ das betroffene  Equip
dann rauszueditieren usw.. aber warum der Aufwand, wenn es mit eurem Char im GM-Mode mit einem 
einfachen Slash-Befehl möglich ist??
Auf der einen Seite beschweren sich alle, das die GMs immer so lang brauchen um auf Ticket zu antworten,
auf der anderen Seite möchtet ihr ihnen die einfachere und schnellere Methode nicht zulassen.

Da verstehe einer noch die Welt.

Apropos:
Wer Google mal ein wenig bemüht findet auch einige Listen mit diesen Slash-Befehlen.
Vielleicht berichtigt das Sichten dieser Listen einige eurer oft dämlichen und überheblichen
Kommentare und Behauptungen.

In diesem Sinne
Roni


----------



## ÜberNoob (24. Juni 2009)

Thamann schrieb:


> Du vergleichst also das RL mit einem spiel in dem du mit einem geliehenen char spielst, komm mal wieder klar und geh vor die tür da gibts es sowas wie frische luft und eine Sonne ja richtig hast dich nicht verlesen



wenn ein realer Admin einem realen User den Account geradebiegt? was ist da virutell dran??

Ps: mit ein wenig Interpunktion könntest du sogar sicherstellen, daß die Leute bei denen posts nicht denken sie hätten sich verlesen
Pss: was motz ich, ich reagier ja selbst auf völlig hirnlose Kommentare.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (24. Juni 2009)

Was würde ich dafür geben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> .go #position_x #position_y #position_z #mapid
> Teleportiert dich zu den angegebenen Koordinaten auf der entsprechenden Map.


----------



## Monoecus (24. Juni 2009)

Mein Interface könnt ihr hier finden....

**klick**

(Falls ich die Seite hier nicht verlinken darf, dann löscht diesen Link einfach...)


@Erdnusskopf: Wieso ".go [koords]" wenns auch ".tele [ort]" gibt??


----------



## Tom B. (25. Juni 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Mein Interface könnt ihr hier finden....
> 
> **klick**
> 
> ...




der link für dein interface leitet mich nur auf buffed.de =/


----------



## Mobmap (25. Juni 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die GM´s auf den richtigen Servern in deinen Account und deine Chars einloggen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch tun sie hat sogar mal einer im Forum "zugegeben" ist aber sicherlich schon 6Monate her und ich habe keine Lust den Thread wieder raus zu suchen....ging um irgendein öfter gemeldetes Problem mit einer Priesterfähigkeit was genau weiß ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Crowser19 (25. Juni 2009)

Ein gm hat sich mal mit meinem acc eingeloggt weil ich einen beruf mir resetten lassen wollte aber sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht.^^


----------



## dudu man (25. Juni 2009)

glaub schon das die das können immer hin die melgund (bei spieltipps) das gms nie nach pass und so fragen deutet doch irgendwie darauf hin das das auch anders geht für die  auserdem wenn man als blz der server ist weis der warscheinlich alle passörter und benutzer namen


----------



## Rabaz (25. Juni 2009)

vooDoo-Theos schrieb:


> Es funktioniert so: Der Char mit dem Prob wird temporär auf den GM Account verschoben, der bearbeitende GM loggt sich mit diesem ein und versucht das Prob zu lösen. Mit dem GM Account hat er nun alle allerlei Rechte um Items oder dergleichen zu adden/entfernen was auch immer. Dabei werden keinerlei Passwörter des Accounts benötigt. Nach Behebung des Probs wird der Char einfach zugetranst. Ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na hoffentlich zahlen die auch brav 40 Euro dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logie (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Heute wo ich in Dalaran waraufeinmal die Serververbindung weg, das hab ich mich neu eingeloogt, und schon wieder die Verbindung weg. Das ging immer weiter so. Schlieslich hab ich mit einen anderen Chara ein Ticket geschrieben, ob mich nicht ein GM aus Dalaran zu Sturmwind oder Eisenschmiede porten kann. Dan war ich erstmal off, als ich am Abend wieder on gekommeb war satnd mein Chara vor IF. Da hab ich jmd gefragt ib ich on ware in den letzten Stunden. Und tatsächlich ich war für einer kurzen Zeit online. Da frag ich mich nun ob ein GM mit meinen Chara on war?

LG Logie


----------



## Logie (10. Juli 2009)

Weis wer das vielleicht?
Sorry wegen doppel...


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. Juli 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Ja, hatte ich auch mal, ich such mal fix den Screenshot raus...
> 
> EDIT: Gefunden!
> 
> ...



Screen or it didn't happend... and it happend! Wow! 

Hät ich nicht gedacht,dass sie das dürfen bzw. es der Regelfall zu sein scheint,dass sie das machen.


----------



## Prättcha (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn bei den whispers vom gm das blizzardlogo an war, dann wirds wohl ein gm gewesen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde einfach mal darauf vertrauen, dass es so ist. zum bug kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (11. Juli 2009)

ja die logen sich mit den chars ein!!!!


eine gilden kollegin hatte nen Prob bei ne qs und dan kamm der gm um zu gucken !!!

ist wohl ein fehler bei blizz wegen dem event


----------



## Drazmodaan (11. Juli 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> "Die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard werden Sie nie nach Ihrem Passwort fragen!"
> ...
> 
> Weiters, GM's sind in keinster weiße Befugt die Accountdaten von irgendeinem Spieler zu kennen.
> ...





ich wollt grad posten, klar werden sie nie nach dem pw fragen. sie haben ja alle. also das is ne riesen sauerie. klar sehen sie das pw nicht, aber es umgehen, ignoren zu können ist schon hart. damit is das pw-system für mich hinfällig.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (11. Juli 2009)

Und was stört dich daran? Ein Admin kommt auch immer und überall an deine Daten ran!


----------



## Viniara (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn es so ist wie du es Oben beschreibst das dein Kumpel sich bei dir Eingeloggt hat, Kannst du froh sein das Dein Account noch existiert da es unter Account sharing fallen würde.


----------



## lordtheseiko (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn ein Problem nicht genau beschrieben werden kann wird es sich der GM nunmal anschauen müssen!
Es fragt nur ob er darf, nciht nach dem pw!
Es wird bstimmt systeme geben von denen aus mitarbeiter von Blizzard sich in accounts einloggen können (nur mit dem namen) um ausschlieslich zu supporten!


----------

